

Microsoft office in greece attacked with bomb - denysonique
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57461840-71/microsoft-office-in-greece-attacked-with-bomb/

======
octotoad
"This was the work of people frustrated that they still don't know the price
or launch date of Microsoft's new Surface tablet."

I hope that's meant to be some sort of strange attempt at a joke...not that it
seems appropriate.

~~~
mjwalshe
Yes why microsoft I could seen Greeks geting upset at Mercenees, Porsche or
Audi Dealers.

Could be some hard left Terorist group reactivating but an od choice of target
even so.

------
earnon
> (Germany) seems to be doing much to force the Greeks into performing hideous
> acts of financial restraint, after the Greek economy imploded like Microsoft
> Vista. The more insensitive might therefore wonder whether German companies
> might have been more logical targets.

I thought Germany is bailing Greece out?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Germany is forcing Greece to accept punitive austerity measures that will
throw more people out of work, worsen its deficit/debt situation and further
depress its economy.

Why Germany is insisting on fiscal policies that will actually frustrate its
own efforts to bail out struggling Euro economies is anyone's guess.

~~~
Uchikoma
(Disclaimer: German)

"Austerity" is a media invention. Or what does "austerity" mean for you? The
word is probably the most used word in the crisis, which is never explained by
facts. What are those "punitive austerity measures"? This is not a rhetoric
question, I'd like to know.

Germany (and others, Netherlands, Finland etc.) want taxes to be paid (could
end the crisis real quick) and structural reforms to prevent bottomless pits
and enable growth in the future.

Greece was not able to take 15 billions EUR over the last years of
infrastructure money from the European Union because of a local administration
that just does not work and is extremely corrupt. The European Union was
supporting Greece growth with money for innovation projects, infrastructure
money etc. over the last decade, but Greece was not able to run the necessary
projects.

I was managing European IT projects 10 years ago. Poland did show how to take
EU money and prosper. They were on EVERY IT project I was part of, payed every
company and university that took EU money additional money, helped get
projects into Poland etc. They did everything right, now - and it was of
course not only EU money but a very strong spirit and enthusiasm in Poland -
they prosper from what they did since they joined the EU (and before).

The crisis is kind of sad for Greece, because their productivity grew strongly
in the last 10 years (contrary to Spain or Italy) and the crisis is often
attributed to "lazy" Greeks.

~~~
calibraxis
Yanis Varoufakis, who left Greece and we now know him here as Valve Software's
economist-in-residence, gave a good explanation what austerity will mean for
Greece. Not to mention where the German taxpayers' money is really going.
(<http://www.leftbusinessobserver.com/Radio.html#S120621>)

~~~
Uchikoma
Thanks.

------
cs702
Previously discussed at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4166545>

